

Show HN: BetaList Bundle – Get Access to the Best Startup Tools - keesj
http://bundle.betalist.com/

======
keesj
Founder here!

What may seem like a simple product (just get a bunch of services together,
right?) might have been one of the most difficult products I've launched. I'm
not a salesman, nor a particular fan of sending emails 24/7\. That's what this
all boiled down too however. Cold-emailing. Asking for introductions.
Scheduling meetups. Sending follow up emails. Etc. While you really just want
to work on building a cool product.

That said, I'm really happy with results. Proud to have so many great
companies involved and hoping the additional revenue will enable me to grow
BetaList further.

Looking forward hearing what you think!

Fun fact: Although BetaList is pretty well known in the startup scene it's
smaller than you might think. Bootstrapped and based in Europe. I'm the only
full-timer on it at the moment.

~~~
atleta
Can you provide a proper invoice? What is linked in the response email is
something like a receipt, but it's not an invoice. It does not have an invoice
number nor does it have information about the seller (company name & address).

~~~
keesj
Sorry about that. I sent you an updated invoice with all the information you
should need. We'll make sure to add that info by default for other people.

------
alexyes
The AWS credit is worth the $47 for most people, unless you are already part
of AWS Activate, like all YC startups.

------
techaddict009
Amazon AWS 500$ credit just for 47$. Are you sure? Or some other kind of
condition is there?

~~~
keesj
Amazon runs a program called 'AWS Activate' which gives you access to a lot of
startup resources including promotional AWS credit. The program is generally
only available to startups affiliated with certain accelerators, incubators,
or seed funds. We came to an agreement enabling us to include that same deal
in the BetaList Bundle.

Only if you're already part of that program you're not eligible for the offer
(as stated on our site and Amazon's) and there are a few other 'standard'
criteria like not using your AWS account on behalf of any other governmental
entity, etc. I don't expect these to apply to anyone buying the bundle
however.

